
Letters of Note: I think I no how to make people or animals alive - ColinWright
http://www.lettersofnote.com/2011/03/i-think-i-no-how-to-make-people-or.html
======
chrischen
It's a children's show that apparently receives thousands of letters each
week, presumably from kids.

Not to downplay the letter, but It'd be pretty bad if they ridiculed kids in
those responses.

~~~
untog
They could have easily not replied, though.

For context: Blue Peter is (I _think_ I'm correct in using the present tense,
but it's not the centre of kids TV it once was) a show on the publicly funded
BBC, that seemed to have a general role of trying to make kids more well
rounded. I once called up their hotline for a kit to organise one of their
charity "bring and buy" sales and spoke to one of the presenters of the show.
Absolutely blew my mind that the presenters stepped off the studio and
immediately manned a phone line.

However, unlike the subject of the article I haven't grown up to become a
world-leading charity sale drive manager, so perhaps I should be more ashamed
of myself.

~~~
chrischen
Perhaps. But perhaps that wouldn't have done any damage either as it
technically doesn't discourage:

"If [Biddy Baxter's] letter had shown any hint of ridicule or disbelief I
might perhaps never have trained to become a medical scientist or been driven
to achieve the impossible dream..."

------
merryandrew
Encouraging young people is essential--even/especially when their ideas are
incredible. The reply letter was just right.

